# Portraits & Event Photography Lenses in Nikon?



## cusvenus (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi

I am seeking help in selecting best lens for portraits and event photography lenses for my DX D7000 and SB-900 combination?

My experience level is "NewBie" and this question is not for commercial usage and I don't mind spending when it makes sense even though it is for personal.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 13, 2011)

You really need to put in a budget.... there is a wide range of lenses with a wide range of cost. 

I use a Sigma 50mm 1.4 for a lot of portraiture on my D7000... with the DX, it gives a view like a 75mm lens..  which works pretty well (close to the portrait "standard" 85mm). I also use the Nikkor 24-70 2.8 or my Nikkor 70-200 2.8 VR II a lot.. it all depends on what I am trying to achieve, where I am shooting, etc....

I also use the two Nikkors for event photography.. they excel at this this type of shooting. Which one depends on the distances I am shooting at.


----------



## matthewo (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah your going to hear 24-70 a lot, and on a dx its more like 36-105 so it works well.

The lens is expensive, but i justifiy it cause its going to be on my camera most of the time.

It has great reviews, but i just got it yesterday, so i need to give it some use before i can comment.  But with test shots in good light 100% crop is razor sharp


----------



## cusvenus (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I have one more question. If I have to choose one among 50 mm f1.4 or 85 mm f1.8 AF (which one wood be the best for portraiture?). I saw reviews in couple of websites that Nikon 85mm f1.8 has bad Bokeh (Is this review true?).

Also I am interested in 24 - 70 f2.8 as I think its worth spending for the range, however if i have to shoot little longer not more than 200mm and cannot afford 70 -200 mm f2.8 VRII lens can I buy Nikon 80-200 mm f2.8 ED AF lens as it is affordable and good in terms of price (Is it a bad lens in any aspect other then weight?

Once again thanks a lot for TPF experts in helping me.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 13, 2011)

The nikon 80-200 is an excellent budget option for that range! There is also the Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 OS (OS is nikon's VR.)
The 50 and the 85 are going to depend upon you and how you like to shoot. 
If you have a lens that covers the range set it at 50mm and shoot like that for a while. Then set it to 85 and shoot there for a while. See how that focal length feels to you.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 13, 2011)

On a DX body.. either one.. 50 or 85, would be great for portraiture. It depends on how much room you have. The 85 will be like a 127mm in field of view, so that requires a little more distance.. especially for full length shots. The Sigma is known for awesome bokeh... and they make an 85 1.4 also, if you prefer that length.

The 80-200 2.8 ED is an excellent lens.. and you can find them usually for a grand or so.

hardly an expert.. just a TPF'er!


----------



## matthewo (Dec 13, 2011)

the thing is it all depends on the subject your shooting.  how close you can get or how far you can get away.

you can have that amazing prime at 1.4f but if you cannot stand in the spot your going to get worse pictures then a much cheaper zoom lens.  thats why i picked the 24-70mm, cause i find myself to be more of an amature that is going to shoot everything.  i really like having 2 lens that can do most everything good, for a decent budget and not go crazy.  i also have a 70-300mm 4.5-5.6f ED VR, which is a pretty cheap lens compaired to the 24-70mm, but actually takes good pictures when you set it right.

i only have two main big lens but i still feel like when im carring it all around i need a small backpack and still sometimes feel like it takes me a bit of time to safely swap out stuff.

i couldnt imagine carry around a bunch of primes, but i guess most of the people who use these primes know what they are doing before hand and not just going out to shoot whatever they see, which i do mostly


----------



## thierry (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes, a great alternative to the Nikon 70-200 f2.8 is the *Sigma 70-200 f2.8 ($869)* .  I do not know if you are familiar with froknowsphoto.com but Jared highly reccomends it and so most of his "followers" buy it and I have seen countless photos come from that lens that are very impressive. I have seen great reviews for it across the internet. I have not had any experience with it though. The 80-200 Nikon is also very nice. I would not go with a Tamron 70-200, I have read way too many negative reviews and in my opinion it would be a waste of your money. 

Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 EX DG HSM II Macro Zoom Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras


----------



## cnutco (Dec 14, 2011)

Check my gear and get what you can of the f2.8 kind...


----------



## KmH (Dec 14, 2011)

For personal/hobby use on a D7000, I recommend the following Nikon Budget Trinity of Zoom lenses, and select prime lenses;

Nikon 12-24mm f/4G ED IF Autofocus DX Nikkor Zoom Lens 

Nikon 24-85mm f/2.8-4.0D IF AF Zoom Nikkor Lens 

Nikon 80-200mm f/2.8D ED AF Zoom Nikkor Lens 

This 85 mm f/1.4 lens is nicknamed "The Cream Machine" because of the world-class, smooth circle of Confusion (CoC, or bokeh) it produces. However, the less expensive 85 mm f/1.8 delivers a good quality CoC too. I also wonder if you really know what bokeh is, because bokeh is not just a blurred background, which is accomplished by controling the depth-of-field (DoF).
Nikon 85mm f/1.4D AF Nikkor Lens 

Nikon 50mm f/1.4D AF Nikkor Lens 

The Nikon Professional Trinity of zoom lenses runs about $6800 new - for all 3 of them.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 14, 2011)

thierry said:


> Yes, a great alternative to the Nikon 70-200 f2.8 is the *Sigma 70-200 f2.8 ($869)* .  I do not know if you are familiar with froknowsphoto.com but Jared highly reccomends it and so most of his "followers" buy it and I have seen countless photos come from that lens that are very impressive. I have seen great reviews for it across the internet. I have not had any experience with it though. The 80-200 Nikon is also very nice. I would not go with a Tamron 70-200, I have read way too many negative reviews and in my opinion it would be a waste of your money.
> 
> Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 EX DG HSM II Macro Zoom Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras


I have the OS version of that lens and I absolutely love it. Sigma's OS is Nikon's VR. It's also an HSM motor. I chose that one because the focus is faster  and for sports that's a big deal. 589306 Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 EX DG OS HSM Auto Focus Telephoto Zoom Lens for Nikon AF - USA Warranty

I shoot with a girl who has the non OS version and her images are beautiful with it. She says she does feel the focus a LITTLE bit for sports, but nothing she'd regret choosing it for. 

I also own the Tamron 70-200 f/2.8. AF001N700 Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 DI LD (IF) Macro, Fast AF Telephoto Zoom Lens for Nikon AF Mount - USA Warranty It served me beautifully for weddings and portraits. It's a sharp lens and I absolutely love it for macro work. Especially if you combine it with an extension tube. WOW! It's NOT great for sports, very slow to focus when compared to my Sigma. Focus is noisy compared to my sigma, but it's not LOUD, just can hear it. It's an outstanding lens for the price.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Dec 14, 2011)

thierry said:


> I would not go with a Tamron 70-200, I have read way too many negative reviews and in my opinion it would be a waste of your money.



Negative reviews where exactly??? The only 'negative' I have heard about the Tamron is the Autofocus speed. Other than that it's a fine piece of glass.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 14, 2011)

Nikon_Josh said:


> thierry said:
> 
> 
> > I would not go with a Tamron 70-200, I have read way too many negative reviews and in my opinion it would be a waste of your money.
> ...


Me too! I did my research before I bought mine and I have been beyond pleased with it's performance.


----------



## xposurepro (Dec 18, 2011)

I mix up 3-4 lenses on all portrait sessions because variety leads to bigger sales. However, the bulk of each portrait session is shot with the Nikon 105mm DC f/2 .. most images sold in our studio were shot with this lens and so I tend to use it 90% of the time. Like I said though a good variety improves the wow factor of the ordering session which leads to bigger sales. So while most are 105 I also mix in 85, 50 and a few wide angles from a 18-200 VR(the wides are normally not purchased but the client always wows over the impact of the composition .. and that's the flow I like to keep going when they're making purchasing decisions.)

You might also want to invest in a SD-9 to go with that SB-900 before summer hits if you plan on doing extensive on-location shooting. Combined with regular batteries rather than re-chargeable ones you will experience less, if any, over-heating in the summer.


----------



## RRRoger (Dec 24, 2011)

I would use an 85 f/1.4 D for Portraits.

We do Event Photography.
The Nikkor 70-200 or AF-S 80-200 is the lens most used.
next is the AF-S Nikkor 28-300 on my D7000


----------



## PictureBox (Jan 4, 2012)

85MM all day.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 4, 2012)

Such a broad question with so many correct answers.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Jan 4, 2012)

cusvenus said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have one more question. If I have to choose one among 50 mm f1.4 or 85 mm f1.8 AF (which one wood be the best for portraiture?).* I saw reviews in couple of websites that Nikon 85mm f1.8 has bad Bokeh (Is this review true?).*
> 
> Also I am interested in 24 - 70 f2.8 as I think its worth spending for the range, however if i have to shoot little longer not more than 200mm and cannot afford 70 -200 mm f2.8 VRII lens can I buy Nikon 80-200 mm f2.8 ED AF lens as it is affordable and good in terms of price (Is it a bad lens in any aspect other then weight?
> 
> Once again thanks a lot for TPF experts in helping me.



Completely true, I had a 85 1.8 and sold it due to it's poor bokeh, alot of harsh outlining and pentagon highlights. Not impressed! I'm hoping the new 85 AFS 1.8G solves these problems!

The Sigma 50 1.4 is a beast when it comes to bokeh.


----------

